# Crossbow broad heads



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just bought a crossbow-- man there is a ton of brad heads out there-- is there a general consensus on what i should look for? Fixed blades, expanding blades?
100 grain or 125?
I am shooting a 20" bow if that matters
deer and pigs


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

I shoot nothing but fixed blades in my bow and crossbow...as heavy as I can shoot for the best penetration and pass through. I've seen too many mechanical broadhead failures to ever consider using them. The broadheads I use are not made any more (modified Zwickey), but I hear good things about Slick Tricks and NAP.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

We use 100 grain Muzzy 3 blade, pass through on hogs and deer everytime, broken several leg and countless rib bones. Cheap, and with a fletch that spins your bolt, same point of impact as field points. I keep trying to make myself spend more money on fancier or prettier broadheads, but I've never had a Muzzy not do it's job. My crossbow is an older one shoots an 18" bolt at 150lbs, probably 270 FPS. I used to use the Muzzy's with my Bowtech, same reliability, way better than Rage. My son uses them with his Hoyt Ruckus. They just work. From armadillos to large hogs, never a problem with the broadhead doing it's job.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

100 grain swackers awesome


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Had good luck with Swackers 125. and Excaliber 150


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

Muzzy's for reasons stated above. Nothing has to open. Nothing will open to soon. They just work!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I am shooting slick tricks 125gr gets good penetration.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Muzzy here too I sure hope to put some hair on one next weekend

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## pighitt (Aug 21, 2011)

I use 100 go slick trick mag. Love it
Also 125s some


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Ryan H. said:


> We use 100 grain Muzzy 3 blade, pass through on hogs and deer everytime, broken several leg and countless rib bones. Cheap, and with a fletch that spins your bolt, same point of impact as field points. I keep trying to make myself spend more money on fancier or prettier broadheads, but I've never had a Muzzy not do it's job. My crossbow is an older one shoots an 18" bolt at 150lbs, probably 270 FPS. I used to use the Muzzy's with my Bowtech, same reliability, way better than Rage. My son uses them with his Hoyt Ruckus. They just work. From armadillos to large hogs, never a problem with the broadhead doing it's job.


Same here, have thought about switching but have no reason too.


----------

